

When to start charging - mchicote

Hi
I was wondering when is it the right time to start charging for what your startup is selling. I&#x27;m particularly interested on startups that are based on a B2B model. Should I start selling right the second I have something working or should I give it for free the first months?
======
gjmulhol
If you are going to give something away free, make clear the avoided cost. Say
something like: "A monthly subscription of WorkBetterFaster is usually $1250,
but because you are offering to give us feedback (or helping us work out bugs,
or whatever) we are going to give it to you free for a year!"

It also works for steep discounts. Steve Blank would suggest that you ask for
some money (maybe 90% off) just to prove that they can and will spend
SOMETHING on it. So 2 lessons:

1\. Make clear what it would cost otherwise 2\. Charge something to show that
they person can and would pay.

------
znmeb
_Never_ give _anything_ away for free! If people aren't willing to pay for it,
your product has no value!

